# Critique my visit to the ER



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh, and here's the little pony I was riding on..his name is Lightning and I would estimate him to be somewhere in the 13-13.2 hh at the most range.









He's the bay one...and the girl holding the lead rope probably isn't even 5' tall.









The horse in front of him is no bigger than 15.1hh


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ouch. =[ I once got attacked by a tree. My horse and I are cantering along this trail we always canter along. We walked up it, turned around and cantered back. Well apparently, I didn't notice the branch that sat face level, because as I was cantering back, I was all a sudden not moving forward anymore. I didn't fall off, just thrown onto my horses butt behind the saddle. My wonderful mare stopped before I flew off. I had a big scrape on my cheek and a black eye for a few days, but that was it. I guess I was pretty durn lucky, huh? I hope you recover well, and avoid any permanent damage. =]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I have to go vomit now...

My goodness, I am glad that it wasn't any worse than what it was!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't look at all your photos. I have a weak stomach for that sort of thing:shock: What exactly happened? The horse fell and you got drug on your face or what?


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh man. I forgot to mention that was June 2008..Here's me now:









All healed up with minimal scarring..My hair is covering the scar and I also have this weird thing in my mouth where my lip is connected to my gums where it was cut and didn't heal properly.
I was just thinking of when it happened and thought I'd share.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

THe pony tripped and since he was at a dead canter[he's a barrel pony, if that gives you any idea] I lost my seat and went flying over his head and my glasses cut into me + I got some 'road rash'...but the pony just kind of stopped and looked at me like "what are you doing down there?" and stayed by me until my sister came running ans he took off to go eat some grass...Lucky for me, the people whose house I was at just happned to own an ambulance service and be an Advanced EMT and Paramedic.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ahh, well obviously you managed to recover well. And hey, at least you have a story for your scar and whatnot. Someone will point one of my scars out to me and ask how I got it and I'll be all, "Um... I have no idea that was even there...." Haha.

And oh durn, your glasses did that? That makes me want to ride in contacts! I'd like to think mine would break, or fly off.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol..like your tree story, I was riding a very tall horse with a speedy canter and somebody said something to me so I was saying somethign and not paying attention because the horse was very trustworthy. The horse was a little to obedient and wouldn't turn unless I told him to, so into the tree he went. Everything was fine until my face met a big tree branch..haha..they cut down the tree after that


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL - attacked by a tree. I know the feeling, I get attacked by inanimate objects all the time.

Counters are always waiting to pounce on me, and even corners - whether they be counter corners, corners on walls - doesn't matter...they are all out to get me. Sometimes doors like to strike and attack.

One time, I was walking in a parking lot, minding my own business - when this red car decided to get in my way. Stupid car.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha. Everything is out to get you, too?
I thought I was the only one.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

No no, you are not alone. Right now, I can sense the computer chair staring at me, just waiting for that right moment for me to stand up and head to the kitchen for a drink - just waiting..............


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, things are out to get me as well. You're most definitely not alone. Mostly doors. Doors really like to bite me. The freezer door at work most of all. EVERY TIME I go in there, I come out with a new boo-boo.

I find that doorways also like to move a few inches over, so when I go to turn through a doorway, I hit the doorjamb. =|


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha..it's not so much things out to hurt me as it is things out to make me look dumb in front of others.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

AH yes...like walking into a parked car....in a parking lot. I'm with you on that.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha...and tripping over things...even in the pasture I can be practicing for showmanship and hit the salt or mineral block every time.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It is SO hard to stay on a pony, it's like, there is nothing to hang onto! (when you are tall)... UGH! Ouchie huh? I bet the bruises turned pretty colors though. How did you do when you raced?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, ouch!:shock:

I NEVER walk into things, I mean, geez how clumsy are you people?:roll:

I do however get attacked on a regular basis. Just yesterday, a door knob jumped out of the shadows and left me with a bruised hip


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> It is SO hard to stay on a pony, it's like, there is nothing to hang onto! (when you are tall)... UGH! Ouchie huh? I bet the bruises turned pretty colors though. How did you do when you raced?


When I raced it was on a super spooky horse that I didn't really trust and decided he wanted to buck and break the pattern in every event but one, but he was all I had to work with at the time...if that tells you anything. haha


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW, that was painful to look at! I'm so glad you recovered well!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. So not pretty pics. Poor girl -- glad you look so stunning today! You can use that scar for many tales in your life depending what you are trying to accomplish -- discipline children, get sympathy on down days, flirting... 

I need glasses too, but when I was about 14 I got contacts (and that was a BIG deal "way back then") because I was a downhill skier as well as a rider. It always scared me when I thought of wiping out skiing that my glasses would do exactly what happened to you. It never occurred to me at the time that it could happen when I was riding (duh!) I would never consider doing any sport anymore with glasses on. Glasses are for just before bed time only now for me.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow! I am 14 and I'm getting contacts probably this month because I think it will help tons.....haha..I'm legally blind..but people help me when I show..my 4-H leader always tells the judge to give us larger cues, like in showmanship when they give us the okay to go, and all of the judges are SOOO helpful.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Eeeeeek! Glad your doing better! 

I've only had one fall that resulted in the emergency room. I got 7 stitches in my calf from falling into a jump standard and slicing my leg open on the metal jump cup. Through my jeans! Talk about hitting it hard. Although I didn't feel it at all and I tried to get back on but there was a giant hole in my leg and needless to say I wasn't allowed :\ They gave me shots to numb it for stitches and I did not feel that either. haha they really shouldn't have wasted their stuff on me, I was in shock so I couldn't feel anything! I have a T shaped scar on the back of my calf but nothing major.

As for being attacked by in animate objects I can relate! On trail I was talking to my friend behind me and not paying attention to in front of me. As I looked forward again a low hanging vine got caught under my chin. Brutus went forward but I didn't. Thankfully he realized something was up and stopped and I fixed myself  
Another time I was in the arena and it was before we had a gate, we just had this pvc pole with two strings on either end that we hung up on the fence posts next to the opening. Made a nice little gate thingy. Or so we thought, until I was riding Fiona, a 13.2 pony, when she first came to us and was very green (only about 4 years old). She decided that she wanted to leave, so while we were cantering she simply barreled towards the pvc pole and I couldn't stop her/didn't realize what was going on. So she just went under it and clotheslined me! Hahaha I got attacked by the pvc pipe! A lot of horses think that the gate is an eject button, but this time it actually was!


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm glad you are better now, you looked like my son when he got into a 4-wheeler accident, him,the road and a bobwire fence,wasnt a pretty sight.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> I think I have to go vomit now...!


Mabey a little rude?


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh no, not rude, just how she felt.


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, I have fallen off more than once but never managed to do that much damage. I am glad you are better. That was a bit frightening.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> Mabey a little rude?


_
Pretty sure she just meant she has a weak stomach. Not repulsed by the girl. 

I hate riding ponies because they are so much harder to stay on, in my opinion anyway.
Glad to see you healed up nice. _


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol. Whenever I tell somebody about it they're like how tall is the horse then laugh at me when I tell them. He's a little guy for sure.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW. I am glad you are okay!! =( I have never seen someone that badly hurt from falling off a pony before!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

He's such a sweet pony, too.


----------

